# Scored one with the bow.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

While out hunting elk in the any bull area I just happen to have a chance at two red fur balls.
This one got the shaft. It rolled right over and played dead.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Rad.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good shot!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice looking one


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats that is awesome with a bow. 8)


----------

